# Internet Geschwindigkeit am PC sehr gering.



## Kulafrags (26. Mai 2017)

Guten Tag,

Mein PC ist normaler weise per LAN am Internet Router. Als die Probleme anfingen habe ich auch mal per Wlan Verbindung auf genommen aber auch hier das Selbe Problem.

Am Handy habe ich ca eine 16000 Leitung am PC Schwank es zwischen 6000 und meisten bei 3000. Viele  seiten öffnen sich erst bei mehrmaligen Öffnen und es dauert ewig bis sie sich öffnen. Ich habe schon über einen Trojaner oder sowas nachgedacht.Welches ich durch die Neuinstallation ausgeschlossen habe.

Ich hatte vorher Windows 8.1 dachte ein Upgrade zu 10 würde es verbessern aber das Problem bleibt das selbe.

Cortana und One drive habe ich schon beendet. 

Habt ihr noch eine Idee wonach ich schauen kann?

LG Kula


----------



## teachmeluv (26. Mai 2017)

Das sind schmale Informationen, von daher: meine Glaskugel sagt mir....nichts! 

Aber im Ernst: 

welche Software läuft auf deinem PC im Hintergrund? Welche Hardware ist verbaut (speziell der LAN-Adapter)? Sind die allerneuesten Treiber installiert? Welches Mainboard benutzt du (sollte es eine Onboard-LAN-Lösung sein)?

Welchen Router benutzt du? Ist auf diesem die neueste Software drauf?


----------



## Kulafrags (26. Mai 2017)

PC Daten:
MSI Z97 PC MATE
RTL8111G
Wlan Adapter belkin f7d2101v1
Software recht Frisch  da ich ihn neu aufgesetzt habe. Bis auf Steam habe ich noch nicht viel Installiert.
Updates sind gelaufen von Windows.
Internet Security Bitdefender 2014

Treiber sind von Windows geladen worden. Sowohl von dem Stick als auch von der LAN Karte.

Speedport w921v.

Wie gesagt mit den Handys ist die Geschwindigkeit ok es ist nur am PC so.

Hoffe das reicht für die Glaskugel 


LG


----------



## teachmeluv (26. Mai 2017)

Meine Empfehlung ist: schmeiss mal den BitDefender runter bzw deaktiviere den und prüfe dann die Geschwindigkeit. Diese "Lösungen" richten aus meiner Erfahrung meist mehr Schaden an als sie abwenden. 

Gesendet von meinem m8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fotoman (26. Mai 2017)

Was sagt denn der Taskmanager in Sachen CPU-Auslastung und Netzwerkaktivität?


----------



## Ndemi (26. Mai 2017)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung ist: schmeiss mal den BitDefender runter bzw deaktiviere den und prüfe dann die Geschwindigkeit. Diese "Lösungen" richten aus meiner Erfahrung meist mehr Schaden an als sie abwenden.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem m8 mit Tapatalk



Würde genau das Gleiche sagen. Glaube zwar nicht das es das allein ist aber möglich wäre es. Verwendet wird ein normales CAT5E Patchkabel nehme ich an? 
Sicher das am Handy 16k anliegen? Wie gemessen?

Speedport ist up2date und korrekt konfiguriert? Wie misst du denn die Bandbreite am PC? Testdownloads? Speedtests (taugen nichts)?

Hast du evtl mal andere Routerhardware zum Gegentesten?


----------



## fotoman (27. Mai 2017)

Ndemi schrieb:


> Wie misst du denn die Bandbreite am PC? Testdownloads? Speedtests (taugen nichts)?


Keine Ahnung, warum die nichts taugen sollen. Bei mir (Vodafone Kabel) liefert sowohl der Test der Telekom wie auch der von Computerbild ansatzweise korrekte Daten (also die, welche ich auch beim Up- und Download auf einen bekannt performanten Server erreiche).

Dass die Werte nicht aufs Bit genau sind, sollte wohl klar sein. Dass ich aber in meinem WLan mit einem alten Android-Tablet nicht auf die volle Gescheindigkeit komme (weil das 54 MBit WLan halt beschränkt), zeigen die Tests gut an.

Zum Test der Lan-Perfornace müsste man halt zwei vollständige Geräte im Netz haben (also zwei, die als Server und Client dienen können). Das wird mit einem Smartphone schon schwierig.

Speedport hört sich irgendwie nach T-DSL an. Da dürfte der Telekom-Speedtest eher gewährleisten, dass man die eigene Performance zum Telekom-Server und nicht die Anbindung der Telekom zu irgendeinem Server im Internet testet.


----------



## Kulafrags (27. Mai 2017)

Hey erstmal danke für die Tips.

Bitdefender runter selbes Ergebnis.

Ich habe wieistmeineip und den Chip dsl tester genutzt.

Handy schwankt zwischen 14-16tsd Pc liegt bei 6tsd nach ca 10 Testen im Durchschnitt.
Wlan oder Lan ändert nichts an der Geschwindigkeit.

Router werde ich gleich mal neustarten obwohl der für mich raus ist da die Handys ja vernünftige Ergebnisse liefern.

Im Taskmanager ist nichts auffälliges zu beobachten.

LG

Komischer weise komme ich vom PC nicht auf den Router Fehler: ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED
Schreibe aber vom PC

Anpingen kann ich ihn bekomme auch eine Antwort.


----------



## Deep Thought (27. Mai 2017)

Kulafrags schrieb:


> Komischer weise komme ich vom PC nicht auf den Router Fehler: ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED



Du möchtest den Router offenbar über einen Namen statt der IP-Adresse ansprechen(?), der PC kennt den Namen aber nicht. Da stimmt wohl die Einstellung vom DNS-Server nicht.

Welcher DNS-Server ist bei dir eingestellt? ("ipconfig /all" zeigt es an)


----------



## Kulafrags (27. Mai 2017)

Das kommt sowohl bei ip Eingabe als auch beim Namen.Schaue gleich mal nach und poste es


----------



## Ndemi (28. Mai 2017)

Gib mal in den Browser 192.168.0.1 ein oder 192.168.178.1 das sollte bei 90% der Geräte die Router IP sein. Auf Handy Bandbreitentests würde ich nichts geben. Ansonsten die IP über Systemsteuerung-> Netzwerk und Freigabecenter ermitteln oder CMD -> "ipconfig"
Versuch aufjedenfall mal den Router vom Strom zu nehmen, zu updaten und die Konfiguration zu checken. 
Speedport ist doch AVM/Fritz, das Ding sollte dir im Routermenü direkt die anliegenden Bandbreiten anzeigen, wenn du Glück hast.


----------



## buxtehude (29. Mai 2017)

Speedport W 921V ist von Arcadyan, vermutlich aber nicht so weit von den üblichen AVM Produkten entfernt.


----------

